# this website got me my boyfriend



## flyonthewall (May 25, 2008)

not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i thought i would share since it's kinda encouraging...

when i was posting around a year ago, a guy from around here (who also has social anxiety) read my posts and visited my website and blog. he emailed me and we began to chat on instant messenger. we decided to meet and started hanging out. 

saturday will be our one year anniversary of when we first met (in person), with august 2nd being the day we became "more than friends." (yeah we moved fast.)

i was sure that with my social issues, finding a significant other would not be possible, or at least not happen for a very long time. now i am so happy and very much in love. thank you, social anxiety support forum!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

THats great news, happy for ya


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I too met my husband on a shyness oriented site, almost 10 years ago. I am grateful for him every single day. He is my guardian angel, and I love him. Despite all my shortcomings, my faults, the stresses and strains my character puts on our relationship, he loves me.

I am happy for you, it sounds wonderful!
Leo


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Aww, that's awesome! Congrats to you and your boyfriend.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The internet is good for something afterall, Who'da thunk it?  :lol


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

Very cool. Congrats. :yes I wish I had a similar story but I do not...yet. There are a lot of great girls on here so maybe someday...


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> The internet is good for something afterall, Who'da thunk it?


OMG, so it isn't just for porn?!?!   

Seriously, though, congratulations, glad to see you found someone who makes you happy.


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

Awww I'm very happy for you and to hear that you're happy in love  Best wishes to you and your boyfriend!


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

flyonthewall said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post this, but i thought i would share since it's kinda encouraging...
> 
> when i was posting around a year ago, a guy from around here (who also has social anxiety) read my posts and visited my website and blog. he emailed me and we began to chat on instant messenger. we decided to meet and started hanging out.
> 
> ...


What a fantastic story! Congratulations to the pair of you. :clap


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

awwwwww that's great!


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

Congratulations!
I met the first girl I ever seriously dated on an SA board, then we moved together, and then we got married... 

To all you guys who think it's hopeless - I thought the same as you, just 4 years ago. I had zero hopes of ever finding anyone, I wasn't even looking, I was actually still living with my parents.
It didn't happen in a single day, it was a series of small things which finally led me to where I am today.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

This is great to hear. It's a change to see something positive come from the internet aside from porn.


----------



## bmac88 (Apr 1, 2009)

orwen2000 said:


> Congratulations!
> I met the first girl I ever seriously dated on an SA board, then we moved together, and then we got married...
> 
> To all you guys who think it's hopeless - I thought the same as you, just 4 years ago. I had zero hopes of ever finding anyone, I wasn't even looking, I was actually still living with my parents.
> It didn't happen in a single day, it was a series of small things which finally led me to where I am today.


Its great to hear success stories. Like you I am not even looking because I don't think it will ever happen and feel to screwed up. Congrats to all of you. I just hope I am lucky enough to find the girl for me one day.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thats great  a lot of couples have met from SAS actually


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

That's great, fly and orwen! Very encouraging. I've been looking for hope lately, and this is a big help.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations! Best wishes to you and your boyfriend!


----------



## hopeful17 (Dec 21, 2008)

yayyyy! for u and him!lol, i hope u two make eachother very happy


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow, great news to hear.


----------

